# pricing for a small job



## jack 06 (Jan 17, 2009)

wats the best way to price a sheetrocking job?per board or by sqft?and how much do u add for taping and painting


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Where are you located first off?
Second, how big is the job? 
Third, how high are the ceilings?
Fourth, what texture?
Lastly, what kind of beer is on the job?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

AH! just add the materials up and add a zero:thumbsup:


----------



## jack 06 (Jan 17, 2009)

jack 06 said:


> wats the best way to price a sheetrocking job?per board or by sqft?and how much do u add for taping and painting


im in wyoming the ceilings are 10 ft and just geting mud and taped and its about 40 boards


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

......


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

......


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hours times dollars equals total plus (material times 2) plus tax

example

10 hrs x 40.00 = 400.00 
50.00 materials x 2= 100.00
subtotal= 500.00 x .03= 15.00
total 515.00

then send me 10% for consultation :w00t:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jack 06 said:


> wats the best way to price a sheetrocking job?per board or by sqft?and how much do u add for taping and painting


personally, i get $86 a square foot for drywall work...but then, i dig ditches.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

dayexco said:


> personally, i get $86 a square foot for drywall work...but then, i dig ditches.


:laughing::w00t::laughing::w00t::laughing:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

J F said:


> ......





J F said:


> ......





strathd said:


> View attachment 21722


 
I havent been here in awile and this cracks me up every time...I need that. Now my chest hurts..:laughing:


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

Hire a drywall contractor.


----------



## GAFIXER (Sep 13, 2009)

DON'T LET THESE GUYS GET YOU DOWN JACK! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## old homes (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Jack, 
The best way is by the sq ft, you can use wall sq ft but i use floor sq ft works great.

like this

100 sq ft room (on the floor) with walls only 

I would have to charge about $5 a sq ft (this is modest)that includes everything. So @ $500 now

Now ad $300 for the paint an primer.

so for every 100 sq ft of house charge $800 fully finished.

There is more complicated ways to do it but the number ends up the same, so stick to this. 

if you have to do the ceiling, add 30% to everthing.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Save the mods a little time... just edit this...

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread will probably soon be closed.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

jack 06 said:


> wats the best way to price a sheetrocking job?per board or by sqft?and *how much do u add for taping and painting*



and to answer your question...



A LOT...I hate painting....boring...


----------

